# Can you trim DOVE beaks??



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I have two ringkneck doves. The beak of the male seems to be overgrowing. The bottom part has grown past the top part, so there is a small gap as to where the top and bottom should meet. He seems to be eating fine, but I am still concerned about it. I read on a dove website that Doves have bills (like a duck) not beaks (like a pigeon or parrot) and that they cannot be trimmed. My female, is very old, but her beak is fine.

What would cause his beak to overgrow??

Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Hi,
Beaks can overgrow for any number of reasons. It could be a congenital condition where the beaks never fully aligned properly. A lack of calcium can do it. Even a mild impact could misalign them.
You can trim but a blood vessel runs through the beak almost all the way to the tip. the safest way is to use a nail file and do a little each day making sure that you don't hit the vessel. Have an Ivory soap bar at hand in case you do. Push the soap into the bleeding area and it should stop.


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks, I will try filing it- I do that to my pigeons' beaks anyway. It'll be a bit more difficult with the dove since the guy is so darn slippery and squirmy, LOL!

Thanks!

Suzanne


----------

